# NYC Squats



## JackieChonk (Mar 27, 2012)

My friend Jonae and I need a squat in NYC. We have jobs coming up in NYC but we're homeless right now. Anyone know any? Or in Hudson County, NJ. Please for the love of god, its freezing and we're fucked right now.


----------



## ChessHead (May 4, 2012)

I am in a similar situation. I will be without housing for a week or two starting May 7th. I do have limited funds and a job near Washington Square Park. If I could get a shower a place to crash I could even pay per day or week. I am drug free, clean etc. I just need a place to sleep, clean up, and store my bags for a week or two and then Ill have enough saved up to rent a room.

Please help and thanks. Again I can give you some dough or teach you chess. I am a pro level player.


----------



## wildboy860 (May 4, 2012)

there's a drop in center some where near union sq. park, its also kinda near chinatown. it might be somewhere off of the 4 or 6 train. ask one of the street kids, they should know.


----------

